# Best arrangement for living rm.



## Squeakyhinge (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you give advice on which arrangement would be better? 
The tv will be on radiator in front of window. The opening above is a cased return to the dining room. The door is the front door to house. It's a small rm. family of four. The tv was previously in corner where recliner is. And recliner was in corner with front door. Bottom and left walls are exterior(cold) walls. Trying to warm up the space around recliner.


----------



## Squeakyhinge (Jan 29, 2011)

Both arrangements have min 3 ft walking space. I can reveal dimensions too if needed.


----------



## Squeakyhinge (Jan 29, 2011)

What was the turn-off? Lol


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Pretty sure I wouldn't put a TV above a heat source like a radiator . One plan had the sofa off to the side which makes for a bad TV watching angle. Depend on your TV viewing habits i suppose. I would turn the plan 90 degrees counter clockwise a put the TV on the inside wall. If all the walls are cool maybe a look at the insulation is warranted.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Squeakyhinge said:


> What was the turn-off? Lol


for me = no real pics. 

just move the furniture around till your happy with it.


----------

